# The next big thing in bike wheels?



## bvibert (May 9, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013...-design-takes-wheel-for-loop/?intcmp=features

Interesting, but I don't see it taking off.


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2013)

Seem like a good for for his target market (folding bikes) and possibly cruiser bikes used on rail trails to give the old timers some extra cushion. But I don't think this would work for MTBg, those wheels would be way too flexy with the rim supported in only 3 places.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 9, 2013)

I try it.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> Seem like a good for for his target market (folding bikes) and possibly cruiser bikes used on rail trails to give the old timers some extra cushion. But I don't think this would work for MTBg, those wheels would be way too flexy with the rim supported in only 3 places.



Exactly what I was thinking.  They're currently a little pricey ($760) for that market though.


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.  They're currently a little pricey ($760) for that market though.



How's your new wheel?


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> How's your new wheel?



You should just make that your signature so you don't have to keep asking him.


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> You should just make that your signature so you don't have to keep asking him.



I might ride with him tonight and will ask him if I see it on the bike.


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I might ride with him tonight and will ask him if I see it on the bike.



Thanks for the invite.......is this because I didn't invite you over for BBQ earlier this week?


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> Thanks for the invite.......is this because I didn't invite you over for BBQ earlier this week?



That's one reason. All the rides are posted on Facebook now, you might need to log into the timmah account and join the groups.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2013)

Hey, don't be ruining my wheel thread with talk about MTB rides...


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2013)

looks like they are trying to bring the drum brake back.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> looks like they are trying to bring the drum brake back.



Yeah, I saw that.  I wonder how the stopping power is?


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, I saw that.  I wonder how the stopping power is?



Probably adds a good amount of weight too.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Probably adds a good amount of weight too.



I don't see how it possibly couldn't.


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2013)

Wonder if it will be available in a 29'er size.


----------

